
IPv6 adoption is still below 30% among Alexa top - forgot-my-pw
https://www.worldipv6launch.org/measurements/
======
forgot-my-pw
Data from Google is similar:
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

